# Couple a crystals



## FLQuacker (Dec 6, 2019)

Pauduk and purpleheart soundboard. Assorted laminated pots.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 6, 2019)

Show off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TTP GC (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice ones

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2019)

Like your logo! Did you do that on a CNC machine? Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 7, 2019)

@Nature Man

Yea..been wanting a laser but the cheaper ones I'm not sold on the definition/detail with what I've seen. They make a laser head for my CNC, but for now I like the engraving product. 4th axis module is on the list too :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

